# where to get ro/di water



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

where can i buy ro/di water for my tank thats not already premixed with salt
and comes in containers?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Best thing to do is get your own ro/di unit. They are easy to hook up just about anywhere. There are adaptors for the kitchen sink faucet even.

Other than that, any water store. Just test the tds. Drinking water has a higher tolerance than what we prefer in our tanks (which is zero)



Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if you can't get a ro/di machine, well what i did was i bought two 5gal jugs of the premixed instant ocean saltwater, used that to fill up the tank, then just re-used the jugs and you can buy RO/DI water from big als. i think i paid like $10 for the 10gallons which lasted me two weeks on a 10 gallon tank. (topp off's and waterchanges) 

the thing is with that is you don't know the condition of their filters, so prepare yourself to expect phosphates or not 0 TDS water. 

i heard that you can also get ro/di water from canadian tire's garden section.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd suggest you just get your own RO/DI unit and save yourself the time and hassle. Here is a place in Concord/Vaughn that I bought my unit from and they have a few options for aquarium RO/DI systems. http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html

hth.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i have an ro/di unit i bought yesterday, but for some reason i dont think its working properly. my filtered water coming out is litrally just droplets. to do the initial fill on my tank will take me months.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it a new unit or used? Sounds like the membrane/filters needs changing


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

it was a used unit, i changed the membrane today, no difference


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok just read your other post... Seems you are already well into troubleshooting the issue.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

yeah, i dont know what to do, i have to fill my tank to start curing my live rock. i dont want to buy water because i just bought this unit. Im not sure if there is something worng with the unit or it just makes water that slowly. i would think it goes that slow otherwise it would take you forever to fill a tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Step by step, I would get to the bath tub, or a laundry sink.

Take it all apart (take a picture to know how it goes back together!)

Add each step one at a time. Water is going to be everywhere! 

Add the first pre filter. Wait for the water to start coming out of the second opening. If it looks like its flowing okay, add the next step. Then the third prefilter (if it has 3) then the RO membrane. This should drop off the water output.

Depending on your water pressure (should be 40+PSI, 60PSI is better) as to how much you can expect to get out


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i did that earlier today and the water drop off is coming out of the membrane, i think this unit just makes water extremely slowly.
I think im going to just buy my water for my initial fill, then use this unit for my weekly top ups


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

does big als in whitby sell premixed ro/di water?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

matt87 said:


> does big als in whitby sell premixed ro/di water?


I'm pretty sure all of the big Al's sell ro/di water, but the don't all sell salt water.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

they should have the premixed instant ocean stuff available. 

op, do you have a pressure gague on the machine? do you know how many gpd it is? is the tap feeding the machine open all the way?


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i dont have a gauge on the unit, the guy a i bought it from told me it was 100gpd and yes the tap is open all the way.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

matt87 said:


> i dont have a gauge on the unit, the guy a i bought it from told me it was 100gpd and yes the tap is open all the way.


that's weird.

try this, turn on the machine, then with the lock wrench, slowly open each canister until water starts to drip out, then re-tighten it. there might be air trapped in one of the canisters.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

ill try that, thanks flexin


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

matt87 said:


> ill try that, thanks flexin


np 

this message is too short


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

matt87 said:


> i have an ro/di unit i bought yesterday, but for some reason i dont think its working properly. my filtered water coming out is litrally just droplets. to do the initial fill on my tank will take me months.


did you check the Flow Restrictor? It is the gate where force how much water goes into the DI units, if you have it wide open then most of the RO water goes out to the waste water drain... in result filtered water coming out droplets.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i get my RO/Di water from big als and also my saltwater. its like 1$ per gallon. 

i do plan on getting a RO/DI unit in the future but thats when i get enough fends LOL


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My suggestion is to get 2 pails. See how long it takes to fill one pail with the water that would go down the drain. At the same time fill the other pail with good water.
You should have a 3:1 ratio for filling. 3 parts go down the drain to get 1 good part.

If not, you could have a problem. I assume that there is lots of water going to the RO unit (with lots of pressure).

Let us know how things are progressing.


----------

